# MEXICALI MX. AZTLAN CC CAR SHOW



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

alguien tiene un flyer?


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

MORE DETAILS OF THE SHOW HOMIES


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Nov 23 2009, 10:12 PM~15762066
> *MORE DETAILS OF THE SHOW HOMIES
> *


X2


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Nov 3 2009, 10:31 PM~15556110
> *alguien tiene un flyer?
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 


NO SE PERO AHI ESTARREMOS COMO CADA ANO COMPA................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Nov 24 2009, 09:33 PM~15772184
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> NO SE PERO AHI  ESTARREMOS COMO CADA ANO COMPA................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Nov 24 2009, 08:33 PM~15772184
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> NO SE PERO AHI  ESTARREMOS COMO CADA ANO COMPA................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Donde? cuando? y a que horas?


----------



## marcos 58 (Jul 26, 2008)

ORALE PURO CHICALI


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

nice pics...... se ve k se puso bien....


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Nov 30 2009, 12:19 PM~15823023
> *nice pics......  se ve k se puso bien....
> *



se puso bien chingon , la bronca fue que eran las 11:00pm del sabado y estaba lloviendo aun para alla para mi area , y psss , no mas no pudimos ir , pinche lluvia jija de la chingada. , ni pedo , hay sera para la otra. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

me paro el pinche federal en la laguna salada , y me dijo que voy poquito rapido y me bajo 35 dolares , que para el "cafes" que porque hace frio


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

por que sera?????


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Nov 30 2009, 12:36 PM~15823150
> *por que sera?????
> *



pinche policia , que poco aguanta , pa que se aguita.


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

ya se pinches placas nomas x que ibvas como a 120 mph hahaha


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Nov 30 2009, 01:22 PM~15823051
> *se puso bien chingon , la bronca fue que eran las 11:00pm del sabado y estaba lloviendo aun para alla para mi area , y psss , no mas no pudimos ir , pinche lluvia jija de la chingada. , ni pedo , hay sera para la otra.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 



LA MISMA RAZON K NO FUIMOS NOSOTROS MI LUCIO...........NI PEDO PA LA OTRA....


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Tijuanero, novita62, Very_Nice_Nice_Tj


SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Nov 30 2009, 03:19 PM~15824029
> *Qiubole Paisanos :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 6 usuario(s) está leyendo esta discusión (1 invitado(s) y 0 usuario(s) anónimo(s))
> 4 miembro(s): Tijuanero, EL KOLORADO, Very_Nice_Nice_Tj, novita62
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Nov 30 2009, 03:21 PM~15824046
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Nov 30 2009, 03:31 PM~15824122
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

estan chilaas las fotos tijuanero pero te faltaron las biklas :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

any shows pal fin del year? :dunno:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Nov 30 2009, 06:16 PM~15825094
> *any shows pal fin del year? :dunno:
> *


NO CARNAL HASTA ENERODE REALESTICS CC EN SAN LUIS RIO COLORADO :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 30 2009, 03:57 PM~15824927
> *estan chilaas las fotos tijuanero pero te faltaron las biklas  :biggrin:
> *


sorry Bro . no llevaba el tiempo suficiente , ya que sali de Tj a las 2:35 pm , en lo que llegue a comprar unos drinks ,gasolina y la madre , por mas le pise al acelerador a 110 mph en algunos tramos, llegue alla como a las 4:15 , en lo que saludas a los compas y la madre , se nos apago la vela , de echo estas pics las tomo mi morro de 10 años :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 30 2009, 05:30 PM~15825230
> *NO CARNAL HASTA ENERODE REALESTICS CC EN SAN LUIS RIO COLORADO  :biggrin:
> *


orale....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Nov 30 2009, 02:18 PM~15823016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


esta pic esta chila atras esta mi bikla :biggrin:  es la red candy :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 30 2009, 04:57 PM~15824927
> *estan chilaas las fotos tijuanero pero te faltaron las biklas  :biggrin:
> *











hay teva homie .


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

MI NINA Y SU BIKA CON SU TROFEO 2ND LUGAR. GRACIAS A AZTLAN CC.


----------



## marcos 58 (Jul 26, 2008)

ORALE CARNALES  ....CHICALY.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

like 2 years ago fui a un show en chicali


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

que honda con los hoppers donde estan las fotos :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Nov 30 2009, 11:21 PM~15830274
> *que honda con los hoppers donde estan las fotos  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *




:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 30 2009, 10:34 PM~15828272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gracias homie :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Nov 30 2009, 10:48 PM~15828493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats bro


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

al rato pongo mas pics :biggrin:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 1 2009, 12:51 PM~15833649
> *al rato pongo mas pics  :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA CON LAS PICS DEL BIKINI CONTEST ?? EN 08' LAS VIEJAS SE ENCUERARON !!!! :0 :0 :0 ...CHALE NO PUDIMOS IR...PINCHI LLUVIA NO LAS AGUADO.,,,, :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Dec 1 2009, 12:21 AM~15830274
> *que honda con los hoppers donde estan las fotos  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *












EL NOVA DEL SAMMY.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

EL JUNIOR SELOS LLEVO TODOS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

LISTOS PARA EL DOMINGO EN EL CASINO .DEC 6 2009


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tijuanero_@Nov 30 2009, 03:13 PM~15823971
> *
> 
> 
> ...



esta ranfla es de mi carnal daniel de united dreams car club yuma, az....gracias to aztlan cc


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------

